# Dual CPU oder nicht??



## AxiaMoDer (15. Dezember 2001)

tagchen leutz...

bin am überlegen das ich meine derzeitige hardware zu verkaufen und mir wieder intel und evtl. rdram zu besorgen!

da ich nun sowieso auf intel umsteigen will ist mir der gedanke gekommen das ich mir ein dual-tualatin board zulege. ich weis das nur bestimmte proggis die dual leistung nutzen! zb: photoshop

meine frage wäre ob man tatsächlich einen grossen leistungsschub merkt oder das der unterschied zum single cpu zu gering ist das es sich nicht auszahlt.

ich nutze sehr oft ps und ausserdem habe ich was leuten gehört da mir die frau und ein paar kumpels zu weihnachten 3dsmax kaufen! *freu*  
also würde ich die hardware eigentlich brauchen können.


----------



## Jan Seifert (17. Dezember 2001)

Nach meinem Wissen stand über dual systeme kann ich dir nur abraten. Sie kosten viel aber bringen nicht sehr viel mehr leistung. Sie sind in einigen anwendungen schneler, ist ja klar, aber nicht soviel schneller das man es spüren würde. 
Aber letztenendes ist es deine entscheidung, ich würde es nicht kaufen.


----------



## AxiaMoDer (17. Dezember 2001)

hmmm... nicht viel mehr? naja, wenn ich mir die preise anschaue dann werde ich mir das nochmal überlegen.

thx für die info!!


----------



## Flame (18. Dezember 2001)

*hmm*

es kommt nicht nur auf die proggies an. 

eher vielmehr auf das os, was drauf läuft.

wenn du win2k, nt oder linux hast und nen server aufbaust, dann lohnt es sich.
bei win9x nich, da es eh nur mit einem arbeitet.

es geht ja nicht um den speed alleine, eher darum, dass sich die prozziz die aufgaben teilen. also für grafiksachen, wäre es schon gut.

vorallem 3d max, der ressourcenfresser. 

aber zu allerletzt immer ne frage des geldes.

ist wie bei autos. warum ,nen ferrari kaufen und dann immer nur zum briefkasten fahren? da reicht auch a roller.  

tschö :FLAmE:


----------



## Thomas Kuse (18. Dezember 2001)

also bei psp wirst du bestimmt nicht so viel leistungsschub bekommen.
die prozzies sind soo schnell, da kommt das auf 800mhz auch nich mehr drauf an imo.

wenn psp schneller laufen soll dann besorg dir scsi-platten und 2gb ram, dann surrt das vor sich hin 

btw XP kann auch dual-cpu-betrieb


----------



## znysk (20. Dezember 2002)

Mein kommentar!

ich habe auch mit dem gedanken gespielt, und bin mir immer noch nicht ganz so einig.
Das das nur mit win NT,XP & Co. läuft hab ich jetzt gefressen, aber funktioniert das auch z.B.: bei games?
oder nur bei dafür ausgelegter Sofware (zB.: 3DStudioMax,TmpgEnc)?

Grund meiner ganzen überlegung: Preis: (2xP4 2,2Ghz) = (1xP4 2,8Ghz)
oder so!


----------



## El_Schubi (22. Dezember 2002)

< 3dsmax nutzer
es kommt darauf an, wie du 3dsmax nutzen willst, also ob du einen raytracer verwenden willst oder nicht. beim standart scanline ist es nur bedingt sinnvoll eine 2te cpu einzusetzen. ich nutze finalrender als raytracer, und da wird die 2te cpu von hersteller ausdrücklich empfohlen. meiner meinung nach bringt es einen deutlichen geschwindigkeitsvorteil. und bei der bald erscheinenden stage1 von finalrender wird sogar behauptet: "2 prozessoren statt einem = doppelte geschwindigkeit". außerdem bietet fr stage1 noch die möglichkeit andere rechner in den rechenprozess für ein bild einzubinden. und mit jedem weiteren prozessor erhöht sich die geschwindigkeit, angeblich dann auch in den schritten: "4 prozessoren statt 2 = doppelte geschwindigkeit, 8 prozessoren statt 4 = doppelte geschwindigkeit, usw." idealerweise sollen laut cebas an einen bild 10 dualrechner arbeiten, mehr sind allerdings nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## colA (23. Dezember 2002)

also willst du einen Netzwerk-server machen mit ca. 20-100 clients dann empfiehl ich dir dual proz. willst allerdings nur ps nutzen und 3dsmax dann hol dir ne scsi festplatte und nen guten scsi controller das hat dann im entefekt den selben effekt. meine hardware: AMD Athlon XP 2,2 512 DDR-RAM und eine 34 GB SCSI-Festplatte (war kacken teuer) und 3dsmax und ps laufen ohne probs ... und lass das mit INTEL die sucken


----------



## El_Schubi (4. Januar 2003)

sry, daß ich den thread nochmal aufwärme, aber ich hab grad einen test gemacht und da ist doch bemerkenswertes dabei herausgekommen.
also, es geht um 3dsmax mit finalrender auf dualrechnern:
ich habe einen dual athlon mp2000+ mit 1gb ram und diversen tuning einstellungen in der registry (win2k pro).
folgendes:
ich habe dasselbe bild 2x gerendert einmal durfte finalrender beide prozessoren nutzen und einmal nicht.
hier das ergebnis:
renderzeit auf einer cpu: 1min 23s
renderzeit auf zwei cpus: 0min 43s
geschwindigkeitsvorteil in diesem speziellen fall: ~48,2%
(schlagt mich nicht wenn der %-wert nicht genau stimmt  )

also, irgendwie scheinen dualrechner doch nicht nur geldverschwendung zu sein, denn immerhing wird in diesem test, fast das ergebnis von zwei single-cpu rechner erreicht, und da ist ein dualsystem doch erheblich billiger.

mfg el


----------



## Thomas Kuse (4. Januar 2003)

oha...ein ganz altes topic

hört sich interessant an, aber
für mich dann doch ein wenig unverständlich, vielleicht hast du einfach glück gehabt


----------



## Robert Martinu (4. Januar 2003)

Rendern(insb. Raytracing) ist halt ein sehr gut parallelisierbarer Vorgang.

Mental ray erreicht ideale Performance auf so um die 20 32fach Systemen (pro Bild, ein ordentlich konfiguriertes Netzwerk vorausgesetzt).  

Finalrender ist sicher auch ein bisschen in die Richtung optimiert 

(hat zufällig jemand Skalierungsdiagramme zu fr?)


----------



## Rettungsdackel (5. Januar 2003)

Also ich würde auf jeden Fall ein dual-system nehmen. es sei den du nutzt immer nur 1 programm und dies unterstützt kein dual-system.

aber anders rum kannst du immer die prozesse auf die prozessoren verteilen und erreichst damit auf einem vielmehr leistung weil nix anderes darauf läuft. (weis i aber nur bei win2k advanced server, linux --> hab noch keine gesehen die es net konnte)


----------



## El_Schubi (6. Januar 2003)

nun, ich denke, daß ich nicht nur glück gehabt habe, da cebas für finalrender ausdrücklich multiprozessorsysteme empfiehlt, für die performance in  max selbst bringt ein 2ter prozessor recht wenig, aber fürs rendering fast doppelte geschwindigkeit und das zählt


----------

